# Sexing Angelfish



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

how do u tell if an angle fish is male or female cause i have one now and was thinking bout breeding him/her but i dont no how to tell the sex 
and what would be the best way to go about it


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

The only sure way to sex Angels is when their Papilla (spawning tube) desends. The male's papilla is much smaller than the female's. 
There are other more suttle ways, but that takes a very trained eye. The slant of the belly, the shape of the head. If you could get a few good pictures maybe I can help. How old is your Angel? 
The best way to get a solid pair, is to get 6-8 and let them pair off naturally. Then sell or take back the extras.


----------

